# Bryant, AR - 18 month old male



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I just pulled a white female from this shelter (Bryant animal control) so the shelter contacted me and asked me to get the word out on this boy. I don't have a lot of info, but he is 18 month and his hold time is up on March 31.

This shelter is very rescue friendly, but they are full and small. I did find someone to temp test in the area and would be able to give you a contact.

Bryant Animal Control
25700 I-30 
Bryant Arkansas 72022
501-653-0765


























Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Very sweet looking.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the sweet boy..only has a day or two..


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomorrow is the 31st - he looks very sweet...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I was closer.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This is the info from the shelter. He's HW negative.

Anyone interested?


After looking at him today I would say he is closer to 2 years old he just acts younger. He was negative for heartworms and vaccinated today. We don’t have any history on him he was picked up the road. He is very friendly, but he jumps up if he isn’t getting enough attention. I think he is just tired of being in the kennel all day who can blame him? I have him on petfinder Thanks for helping get the word out.


----------

